
An Aerial Laser Display Capable of Projecting 3D Objects in Mid-Air - yiedyie
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/11/an-aerial-laser-display-capable-of-projecting-3d-objects-in-mid-air/
======
amingilani
What happens if try to pet the pretty butterfly? Can I focus the point into
someone's heart and make a death ray? Come on, we're all thinking it.

